# Corn Bread



## onthedeck (Aug 24, 2010)

Trying to cook corn bread in a commercial convection electric oven. Does anyone have a mix / recipe / directions for 

a pan *(Aluminum Baking Pan 26"X18"X1" Commercial (Full Size). **My family recipe calls for Jiffy, but i can' t find directions on how to cook in commercially... Any thoughts on this? *


----------

